# Can Lyft tips be changed?



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Can a passenger revise or take away a tip after giving it, in the app?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

No, I don't believe so. I think they can give one later, but they can't take it back.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, they can make a false complaint and get a full refund :biggrin:


----------

